# Incident with neighbors Welsh Terrier



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just looking for advice I can give her. The dog is about a year old Welsh, neutered who has been meeting Beau the GSD (16 months) since he was a small puppy. No play - just let them sniff each other and do a little obedience close to one another and must do some obedience before they can meet.

Never any issues but today was different. Sniffing each other as usual, slow growl from the Welsh and a sudden "attack" on Beau. No damage done, but it was not play.

Afterwards I rewarded Beau for being good did a little obedience with him and moved on. She asked me what she should do with her dog and that they told her this happened at "doggie day care" and he is not welcomed back until it is fixed (groannnnn- and this lady does not even work outside the home-day care, for real?)

Well, I said - I don't know, if it were my dog I would tie a knot in his neck but he's a terrier and that is kind of part of the package and I am fine with them walking near each other, doing obedience, but think their butt-sniffing days are over.

Beau really seemed more puzzled and curious than anything else. He wanted to go toward the dog after the "attack" but no hackles, ears forward, tail high and he was not distracted with obedience.

She wants to "fix" it and I don't know enough about terriers to know if it is something she can fix.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

My response would be like yours and I admit dominance aggression is not my cup of tea. I wouldn't have Beau hanging out with this dog anymore. Maybe there's some value to him learning to ignore aggressive displays but I'm not for using mine as the guinea pig for others. I don't do the sniff because my training is really about ignoring other dogs, not engaging them. The terrier has a Napoleonic complex and it probably isn't going away. Accept him for what he is and forget the doggie play group mentality. Otherwise, she is gonna need someone like Rick or Dave there watching it to get a read on the dog and come up with a plan that she can execute.


T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not untypical of a terrier but it's still a dog. I personally would try desensitizing and marker training. Still no reason to allow any interaction with other dogs. I'm just not a fan of doggie play time outside the immediate home "pack" and that can be questionable depending on the owners read and control on their "pack".
"IF" corrections would be used they must be calm and firm. Excitement would crank the situation all around. 
Beau is an inexperienced, young dog. His reaction will more then likely be different the next time.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No, I see no point in them meeting close anymore. It was some minor puppy socialization without play and, more importantly to me an opportunity for some obedience with distraction but meet and greets are not a common practice for me - they had met on the street for the Welsh's entire life before this-she had him pulled off in a heartbeat.

I will keep an eye on Beau to see if I see any reactivity starts to develop; I guess that is what you mean about different next time? ...Not much really seems to bother him and we walked past the dog after the incident without any real changes on his part. 

I will just tell her that ya know, I don't let my dogs play with strange dogs and, as Bob suggested maybe some desenstization.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicole, Beau can file it away for processing and then react later. Seems like every time I took Thor somewhere and some little dog fired up, its as if he didn't notice. He just didn't take them that seriously. Beau could be the same way but not worth testing the waters. I think someone told the woman that there is something wrong with her dog insead of he is just a terrier and really the owner should just let him know not to engage dogs and knock that crap off. I don't know how much you want to take on but this is the sort of thing where you have to go out and about and encounter the situation and then show them how to deal with the dog. That's why I suggested someone like Rick or Dave. She's probably trying to figure out how to get him in a doggie daycare or play group because she thinks he's deprived without it. For me its an obedience issue. I would never try to get him friendly and playing with other dogs. It would be about ignoring other dogs.

T


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My two cents will be that my dogs will not be meeting her terrier close up anymore. I will enounter her because we both walk in the neighborhood in the morning and I do obedience excercises with Beau off and on during the walk.

Honestly I was surprised because I had a male Welsh in years past and he was not DA - actually quite social - I think it is a breed where *most* of the terrier has been bred out....I guess it was a combination of the terrier "growing up" and learning bad habits in "puppy day care". I think the gears are churning in her head though because my dogs are the nicest dogs in the neighborhood yet don't play with other dogs.

My approach on encountering a strange offlead dog is to put him in a sit and get between him and the dog and get it to leave or to block. Normally on the team, you have a flanker for doing searches and they help intercept. We will be encountering posturing dogs, barking dogs etc. Can't avoid that.

Not sure how far she will go. She uses the little no pull harness - no correction there and won't consider a prong (I suggested she do obedience with him and correct the non compliance for being distracted......)

Time will tell for us in regards to the team -- hopefully Beau's age and steady nerve will have him file it away as inconsequential --Sometimes we do have to pile up with other dogs on the team in the back of a gator or inside a truck to go to a search area but our social time is with the dogs doing obedience in close proximity and ignoring each other.

-----


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

''She uses the little no pull harness - no correction there and won't consider a prong (I suggested she do obedience with him and correct the non compliance for being distracted......)

Not good in Terrier land!
Stay away until desperation creates a new owner attitude.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Honestly, I don't see why the dogs need to meet within any contact range. Ever. 

I am a bit perturbed that she told me about the puppy day care incident *after* her dog went ballistic. 

It does seem like we have a lot of yappers in the neighborhood but they never really have bothered Beau one way or the other. This is the only one who had any contact. I mean, if I am walking, little yapper starts running at us. I put Beau in a sit and block till the owner comes and grabs him......why would the owner go back to the house only to put the unleashed yapper back on the ground only to repeat? AND THEN do it a third time?.....this is a different dog. Beau has a great sit stay in the presence of yapper dogs.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good start with Beau's distraction training. 
I've had a number of different terrier breeds. None were "DA" in the sense that they wanted to go after every dog they saw. I would never allow that. At the same time most of them were intolerant of strange dogs in their space. They did great in OB competition with other dogs sitting/lying within feet of them but that was a trained response...... or lack of.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy, I like this post. It makes a lot of sense! :wink:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f9/aggression-training-25098/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That is a good resource. Worth trying. I think the Welsh has not escalated to the point that it can't be helped. She is, at least, not one who lets the dog behave like many small dog owners; I just think she is expecting too much.

I can offer to do some of this using Grim, my retired HRD dog ..... he is a great neutral dog who has "turned off" reactive dogs in the past with his demeanor and body language.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definitely worth a try but the owner does need to realize that she has a reactive dog and may never be 100% trustworthy around other dogs.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've been approached about similar situations and either have been asked for some advice, or asked whether the person could use my dog as the "good guy" .... and usually it is from someone i know 

i take a pretty hard position about it because i look out for my dog first 
- i tell them i will help but it will be an intensive project and it will require keeping their dog awhile, and will usually require some "other" adjustments made by the owner in the way they live with and handle it ... and it won't be free 
- mainly because it takes close coordination to work together and the other person has to be on their toes and totally agreeable that they listen to you and ask questions later ... and should be WELL planned out before any session ... a chance meeting when our paths cross doesn't meet my prereqs 

if they are really committed, they will go for it; otherwise i look at it as my dog is just being used as a "tackling dummy" (sorry; american football analogy)
- if i'm not keen on working with them or their dog, i price it over their head; i never say i won't do it ... i tell them, in a diplomatic way, it's more involved than just teaching an OB position, and it's usually the person i don't want to work with, not the dog  

- first of all, as you inferred (and i believe strongly), all owners lie to some extent and never tell you the full story about their dog....not that it always matters but sometimes it does 
- next ... and just my experience, they NEVER just take your "advice" ...been there and done that a few times


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Definitely worth a try but the owner does need to realize that she has a reactive dog and may never be 100% trustworthy around other dogs.


This.

It was a sad realization for me that despite lots of early socialization, my Mal did not make a good dog park dog. He's not dog aggressive, but can be reactive and just way too rough and rude in his play style for most pet dogs and their owners to cope with. Fine with dogs he knows, too much for casual meet and greets with strange dogs.

I found other outlets to meet his needs for physical activity. I now run him off leash where I will not meet other dogs and took up training to keep his brain working. Not what I had in mind when I got him, but it has worked out ok.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

hey at least your neighbor uses a leash..

I run a gauntlet around here, almost every time I even take the out in my own little yard.........Dude accross the street just got a nice female Neopolitan Mastiff pup.. THAT is the one I am worried about when it grows up.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think there is some good advice in all. I will explain to her that my dogs will no longer "meet' her dog because I don't want to ask my dog to have to deal with that.

I have thought about it and come to this conclusion.

Personally, I think she should can the doggie day care and be happy with having a dog who is not reactive at a distance and continue to reinforce that Right now the dog is fine within a few feet of other dogs. Do obedience around them, reward make it all good......just no one on one greetings. I am glad to continue to do that with her. It is good for Beau (the 16 month old)

If you want a "social" dog, get a social breed....We all know dogs are perfectly happy if they get to play and interact with their owners and don't need doggie friends.

If she wants to go further, she needs to take the initiative to look for a good trainer and I will give her what insight I can with some of the things here and from my own experience with a DA GSD (but his dog agression was a fear reactivity and the terrier may have this at his core nature...for the GSD I did a combination of desensitization and obedience, correcting him for compliance failures.........but the truth is, he was never comfortable in the company of strange dogs and the best thing I could do for him was to limit that exposure and have a solid obedience foundation so that I could control him when loose dogs approached us.....Actually I do have someone in mind......so I can ask him if he is interested.

In the neighborhood the only dogs who seem to get loose are less than 10lbs so, no big deal.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Personally, I think she should can the doggie day care and be happy with having a dog who is not reactive at a distance and continue to reinforce that ... "_


This makes total sense to me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> .... despite lots of early socialization, my Mal did not make a good dog park dog. ....


None of my dogs will ever be dog park dogs. Not necessarily because of them, but because I have zero reason to rely on the control (or brains) of any other owner in a public dog park.

JMO. I know it works out for lots of other people.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The average dog park person has a "we should all just love one another" attitude. Nice thought till reality sets in!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> None of my dogs will ever be dog park dogs. Not necessarily because of them, but because I have zero reason to rely on the control (or brains) of any other owner in a public dog park.
> 
> JMO. I know it works out for lots of other people.


The right park, the right group of owners, and suitable dogs - I was lucky when I lived in Toronto to find all of that close to home, not that there weren't incidents or assholes, but they were rare. Made some good friends and learned a lot just watching dogs interact with each other. Dog parks get a bad rap, but for a lot of dogs and humans, the daily exercise and socialization is a positive experience. It certainly was for me, and there are days when I miss it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's like playing Russian Roulette with your dog. It looks so simple but has such dangerous consequences. 
The average pet owner is clueless! I see them in my own neighborhood all the time.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> It's like playing Russian Roulette with your dog. It looks so simple but has such dangerous consequences.
> The average pet owner is clueless! I see them in my own neighborhood all the time.


Ditto and its sooooooo against theory. Where in doggiedom do outsiders enter the pack for play and you expect everyone to be content to be equal?

T


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My bottom line is the two puppies (one of whom had nerve issues but the other was just a pushy female from lines I later discovered prone to dog agression) who were "socialized" with other dogs and puppy play etc. were the ones who gave me problems. We never used to do this with dogs, and I have not since and.......no issues!

I learned socialization means exposure to lots of new places/conditions/people and learning to ignore these things. (Though I felt the meet and greet no play was ok) 

Everytime I think about puppy play groups I think it is a Lord of the Flies kind of thing. Exposing Beau only to known stable adults as a puppy really helped him learn how to be a proper dog I think. Grim was a great teacher in that regard.....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i met a guy this summer who was taking his young pup out for the very first time ... he knows i train a lot of different dogs and he saw me and my house dog and came up and asked all sorts of questions about how to raise the pup, etc

he had been walking behind the pup, who was way out in front on a long flexi :-(
so he came over and we talked for about half an hour..i particularly emphasized how he should be careful and keep the pup back, watch out for the pup and especially NOT let it wander up to dogs he didn't know, etc
- showed him some simple ways to get EC with treats and lure the pup into a sit, etc (he had said his pup wouldn't sit)

he was very attentive the whole time and thanked me a million times for spending time to talk with him, etc etc
- never saw him again

f/f a few days ago ..... he's out with the pup and it's the same deal only the flexi was longer.....watched him let the pup charge into a couple of weiner dogs i know who are absolute monsters when they are out together ... both weiners tore into the pup and ruffed it up and the pup goes shrieking off while the guy yells at the owner

just another example why i think it is 1000% ridiculous to give free advice to other owners for ANYTHING about their dog ... people will give your "advice" the same value that they paid for it ](*,)](*,)

maybe true for online help too //lol//


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> .... I learned socialization means exposure to lots of new places/conditions/people and learning to ignore these things.


Precisely!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My dog very well may meet strange dogs while working as a cadaver dog. For the most part we block them and the police are with us and can deal with one that is too agressive. 

But sometimes one does get in the way......so I do want a dog that is not overly interested but ok if a dog runs up to him......and knows proper dog greeting language.

I had kind of thought meeting the Welsh (before the incident) was good for this kind of thing. No big deal. Doing obedience around it, a sniff, then moving on, doing more obedience. 

Given the reality of encounters with off lead dogs what do most folks do in that regard?

Beau seems ok and under control. Grim certainly was all his adult life and capable of working while dogs around him were lunging at chains or fences.

Never did let the pup (Beau) have puppy playtime.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Given the reality of encounters with off lead dogs what do most folks do in that regard?"


Carry a big stick!  
I have no tolerance for free running dogs. Not a big deal where I live now because it's all fluffys, Goldens, labs. All wearing neck scarves and on flexi leads. It was terrible in my old neighborhood.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> My dog very well may meet strange dogs while working as a cadaver dog. For the most part we block them and the police are with us and can deal with one that is too agressive.
> 
> But sometimes one does get in the way......so I do want a dog that is not overly interested but ok if a dog runs up to him......and knows proper dog greeting language.
> 
> ...


I socialised my GSD well as a pup, took him to lots of different training classes too, both indoors and out. He really liked other dogs and he fortunately was able to have quite a lot of doggie play as a youngster, by that I mean I was not paranoid in allowing him interaction with other dogs. By time he was a year old he was rock solid with other dogs whilst training... we had one incidence where he was in a long down and he was mugged simultaneously by two gsd bitches begging him to play. He didn't break at all, just kept his focus. Having a play whilst very young was usually on the end of a leash initially, and walking out with other dogs all off leash, I feel this really quite rounded my dog. We experienced the odd scenario too whilst free tracking with the odd strange dog trying to get in his face, they had to be pretty persistent before he would lift his head.

Knowing your dog is savvy with other dogs I think is a great benefit, and seeking out other dogs for experience whilst young is worth the bother to me. My dog of course has been jumped or mugged more than once, but nothing overly serious or vicious, more dominance, or attempted bullying kind of thing. Good, healthy experience for a good dog. That's one side of the coin!

As for dealing with strange and off lead dogs coming at you, I will try and block if I feel threatened or the dog appears he may be aggressive, if I can't, I give my dog as much slack on the lead as possible. Ones that come at a run, I will strike out with anything I have in my hand, slapped one dog over the head with a bag of dog shit one time, which was enuff to interupt it's stride for it to listen to it's owner :smile:.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

imo all dogs should learn how to deal with dogs early in life .... cause they are dogs (duh)
done right as a pup it defintely helps round them out. i'm against isolating a dog from other dogs for selfish human reasons

i'm with Bob on the free runners, and altho i rarely have a stick i almost always carry a slip lead and if they come running to me they usually get snagged/bagged unless they have something else on their mind ... then they get a free agility lesson or a drop kick


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ran into the neighbor while I was out with Grim (my old guy - sterling dog manners) and she asked if they could "meet" and I politely said "no - we really don't know whats going to happen and I don't want to stress the old guy" so she was cool but disappointed.

I think she had made peace with her dog being booted from puppy day care and says "he still does fine with the other little dogs in the neighborhood" so I told her that I thought since Beau was larger, intact, and very self confident maybe he freaked out and reacted in fear. She seemed to take that.

Then we walked together for about a mile with our dogs (Grim and her dog) ignoring each other...I told her that honestly, that is all she really needs!


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

I talk frequently with a trainer at PetsMart. In situations like this she advises to vocally discipline the dog and take it straight home and out of the situation. In time the dog will learn that if it wishes to continue to go for walks and have play time it has not to do those actions that cause the time to be taking away. 
It will not cure the problem over night, then again nothing we try with our friends is ever an instant fix.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James, the qualification to become a petsmart trainer is basically nothing more then a written exam. Some of them may actually know what they are doing but the average dog here on the WDF have one or two for breakfast every morning.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I just had my dog in Petsmart the other day...

I would like to think the trainers there are pretty good for pet stuff, but I did have to actually have words with 2 of the employees that were trying to walk right up to the dog and feed her a treat while I had her in a down. Never even asked me if they could pet her or anything...one was even baby talking her and staring at her smiling, arm out in front of her with treat in hand, ready to bend down over the dog, who was waiting patiently for her to come a little closer I think... =;

I called dog to my side and then let the lady give her a treat, she took it..then split it out while we were walking away...lady told me, hey she dropped it....I told her that I was surprised she even took it in the first place...

then went to petco...was trying to size the baskerville muzzle to the dog...was walking her around and had her in a down while I was looking at some cat stuff, muzzle on..and the creepy dude that worked there snuck up and got down in a squat and was trying to work his way closer to the dog...again without ever asking me anything...the dog was even wearing a muzzle for christ's sakes...people are weird...

did not give me much hope for the petsmart/petco staff that day...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just sounds like the average pet owner. ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

baskerville muzzles ... i like that ultra design and worked with one a lot this summer but that strap set up is a royal PITA for me unless you need a total wrap on the dog's had and they fight the muzzle a lot ... been doing some "mods" with a simpler strap set up ... so far, it's a half assed job, but if i get it smoothed out i'll pass it along

don't have petsmarts here ... re: that piece of advice; heard it before; never known it to work and don't see how it would unless you have the kinda dog you can just dump in your back pack when you "put it up" and take it home


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I just had my dog in Petsmart the other day...
> 
> I would like to think the trainers there are pretty good for pet stuff, but I did have to actually have words with 2 of the employees that were trying to walk right up to the dog and feed her a treat while I had her in a down. Never even asked me if they could pet her or anything...one was even baby talking her and staring at her smiling, arm out in front of her with treat in hand, ready to bend down over the dog, who was waiting patiently for her to come a little closer I think... =;
> 
> ...


The dog that you say will bite you and thou, you took to Petsmart and Petco. Really????? How much liability insurance do you carry?

T


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> James, the qualification to become a PetsMart trainer is basically nothing more then a written exam. Some of them may actually know what they are doing but the average dog here on the WDF have one or two for breakfast every morning.


The lady that does the classes there has many certifications above and beyond what they require. It is a small area here so she had to take a job there to help pay the bills, I would not use any information from a pet supermarket trainer if I did not know they are more than qualified to be there. She is aw some when it comes to general dog questions like the one asked about in this thread. If it where the GSD or other WD I would say let them eat the little dog and go about their business but it was a small non working dog. 
So what would you do in the situation? You offer no answer to try to help.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> I just had my dog in Petsmart the other day...
> 
> I would like to think the trainers there are pretty good for pet stuff, but I did have to actually have words with 2 of the employees that were trying to walk right up to the dog and feed her a treat while I had her in a down. Never even asked me if they could pet her or anything...one was even baby talking her and staring at her smiling, arm out in front of her with treat in hand, ready to bend down over the dog, who was waiting patiently for her to come a little closer I think... =;
> 
> ...


 They are suppose to ask if they can pet or give your dog treats if they are a store employee. I get crazy people who come over all hopped up causing a commotion and try to pet my female Rottweiler with out asking. Thankfully she is trained to sit by my side an ignore people. She too will not take treats from any one but me. She has allergies and cannot have some of the crap they offer in those stores. I have only had her for less than a year and she has come a long way in her training. She use to want to chase after people (mostly men) on or off lead. Now she will sit and look up at me when approached. Not to say she won't rip an arm off if I am in danger...


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

I must apologize to you Bob, you did offer up help was all the way at the beggining. I see the marker training and desensitizing of the situation. It did not occur to me to try marker training on the lil guy. I keep forgetting that what you can do for WDs can be use for general dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No apology is necessary James. You'll find that being sensitive to getting questioned, insulted, called names, tarred and feathered or just being hung from a tree are all part of being on any working dog forum.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I met the lady again on a walk with Beau. LOL I have conditioned him so much to sit that when another dog approaches if we are "just walking" he does an automatic sit. I think that is ok by me since sit is also a calming signal to the other dog. Normally I just put him in a heel when we pass other dogs and he does not sit then.

She did not take my advice and he was now lunging at the end of his lead snarling and barking at us like most of the yapper dogs we see. She said that he got kicked out of doggy day care again for another fight. Guess I need to start walking with a walking stick because she also had a flexi. 

Oh well........fortunately Beau did not get worked up by the little terror though he did want to check it out (I just kept him under obedience control)....Figure Beau's hackles never went up and his ears were staight forward all the time and not moving around or laying back.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just more food for thought ....

Nancy; trust me, other owners don't take your advice and do things alone the same way you do when you are with them or with their dog ... i have learned this from years of experience with pet owners.... it only takes a few minutes for them to UNdo whatver you have done, and you just gave a perfect example ... imo you are wasting your time working with this dog and talking to that lady that you could be spending working with your own cadaver dog
](*,)](*,)](*,)

i'm getting confused, but i assume Beau is your dog ... if so he is never gonna learn anything from the little punk except possibly BAD behaviors, so why make him potential cannon fodder ??
- great that he "handled" it, but so what ?? why the heck should he even HAVE to ?? are you looking at the little brat as some sort of training aid for your dog ?? 
**if so, there are other more controlled ways to proof your dog

- whether u got a stick or not you have NO control over the little guy or the idiot owner and all that can do is let murphy's law find a way to rear it's ugly head  then it's your dog that suffers :-(
- and please remember what i said before about free advice, since you confirmed what i said it would be worth to her 

not ragging on you at all, just trying to help and suggesting you devote your time and efforts in a more mutually beneficial way for you and your dog

the more friends she loses the more likely she might even do something to correct the situation, but sounds like she hasn't hit rock bottom yet, and having good people like you to turn to might be one reason ?? 

do what's right and best for your dog first !!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

While I am not letting my dog meet her dog anymore, the fact is we live in the same small neighborhood [one loop through the entire neighborhood is one mile]. So the closest we have come is the other side of the street.

I have adjusted to taking him out for some walks/obedience training when I am not likely to run into her but the reality is she is out there at all times of the day. And sometimes we pass each other.

This was actually the first time Beau and I met her since the incident. Normally I meet her with Grim (also no contact) because I have to do hill walking with him (old back injury-controlled hill walking for back leg muscles)

Snarky dogs on flexi leads are everywhere and a fact of life and one reason I don't mess with places like petsmart etc. So I don't know what to do other THAN make it a training experience when we see one. [and not let the other dog come close]


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> While I am not letting my dog meet her dog anymore, the fact is we live in the same small neighborhood [one loop through the entire neighborhood is one mile]. So the closest we have come is the other side of the street. ..... So I don't know what to do other THAN make it a training experience when we see one. [and not let the other dog come close]


I think I take it a step further. I'm scanning the street, and I calmly turn around or (better, if possible) turn a corner when I see anything in the distance that looks like an idiot with an uncontrolled dog far ahead of her, dragging her along.  The absolute least is the other side of the street.

I don't get close to them.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Makes sense. Honestly the day he attacked Beau he was fine until that moment, and a few days later when I was walking Grim (no contact, other side of street he was fine at a distance)..the most recent encounter is the first time he was lunging and pulling from a distance.....and she told me after he got kicked out of doggy day care a second time so this behavior is escalating 

No, I will avoid just turn around if I see them unless I am trapped (darned cul de sac streets) then put Beau on a sit stay and keep his focus on me.


----------

